# Older guitar players



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Picudo Azul (Apr 29, 2014)

Thatâ€™s right. I just played


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Haha


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Too much truth in that statement basguitarman.


----------



## ccoker (Mar 26, 2018)

played for 4 hours last night with some buds.. (56)


----------

